# Mazzer sj refurb



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Finally got round to refurbish my 01 mazzer SJ that I purchased along with the BREWTUS from top man 'yes row'. Refurb was much easier than I thought after a little help from the very kind people on here now all up and running sweet as a nut. Didn't bother with pics along the way as it was much the same as other threads on the sj. Anyone wanting to know anything let me know if I can help I will. Thanks to all those who helped me with it including Timmy whose grind setting ring looks great.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

It looks great in Black. One question, where did you get the lid to fit the lens hood?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks great. I have a similar project on a mazzer mini, out of interest where did you get it painted as I rather fancy getting mine done like this?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

that adjustment lever looks familiar


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Jacko112 said:


> Looks great. I have a similar project on a mazzer mini, out of interest where did you get it painted as I rather fancy getting mine done like this?


paintwork I did myself with cans. First time I'd tried but a lot easier than expected. I worked my way down the grades of sandpaper to 600 grit only taking out any blemishes to the paint work and three coats of acid etch primer three coats of bmw graphite grey and two coats of laquer to finish it off. Looks black in photo but is graphite grey with a sparkle in it.


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

BaggaZee said:


> It looks great in Black. One question, where did you get the lid to fit the lens hood?


Another ****** j special 3d printed part


----------

